# Hillary wears a catheter.



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

The evidence just keeps piling up.

Hillary Clinton wears a catheter?

_The photo of Hillary at a campaign rally on August 10, 2016 in Des Moines, Iowa, was taken by Steve Pope of Getty Images. (Note: FOTM is publishing the Getty image under Section 107 of the US Copyright Law’s “fair use” of copyrighted material.)  See that strange tube-shaped line running from her crotch, diagonally across her right thigh to above her right knee?










_

_
A *Foley catheter* (named for its designer, Frederic Foley) is a flexible tube passed through the urethra and into the bladder to drain urine. It is the most common type of indwelling urinary catheter.


The tube of a Foley catheter has two separated channels, or lumens, running down its length. One lumen is open at both ends, and drains urine into a collection bag. The other lumen has a valve on the outside end and connects to a balloon at the tip. The balloon is inflated with sterile water when it lies inside the bladder to stop it from slipping out. Foley catheters are commonly made from silicone rubber or natural rubber….


Foley catheters are used during the following situations:

_

_On patients who are anesthesized or sedated for surgery or other medical care_
_On comatose patients_
_*On some incontinent patients*_
_On patients whose prostate is enlarged to the point that urine flow from the bladder is cut off. The catheter is kept in until the problem is resolved._
_On patients with acute urinary retention._
_On patients who are unable due to paralysis or physical injury to use either standard toilet facilities or urinals._
_Following urethral surgeries_
_Following ureterectomy_
_On patients with kidney disease whose urine output must be constantly and accurately measured_
_Before and after cesarean sections_
_Before and after hysterectomies_
_On patients who had genital injury_
_On anorexic patients who are unable use standard toilets due to physical weakness and whose urine output must be constantly measured_
_On patients with fibromyalgia who cannot control their bladder_
_ 
A Foley catheter would explain why Hillary was late getting back to the Democratic presidential debate on December 19, 2015, in Manchester, NH. After the ABC telecast returned from a commercial break, only two of the three participants were onstage — Bernie Sanders and Martin O’Malley. Missing was Hillary Clinton, who strolled in moments after the action resumed, repositioned her microphone and said “Sorry,” but did not explain her absence._​


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 21, 2016)

So what! Most 70 year olds do.


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The evidence just keeps piling up.
> 
> Hillary Clinton wears a catheter?
> 
> ...



desperate loons.


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew said:


> So what! Most 70 year olds do.



funny....the breitbart infected loons make up nonsense. that shouldn't even be addressed with a response except to call them the lying insane hacks that they are.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew said:


> So what! Most 70 year olds do.


No. Most 70 year olds don't.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew said:


> So what! Most 70 year olds do.


Healthy 70-year-olds don't.


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2016)

She might have a stroke and wet herself. Certain precautions have to be taken.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The evidence just keeps piling up.
> 
> Hillary Clinton wears a catheter?
> 
> ...


God you're desperate.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Billy000 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence just keeps piling up.
> ...



That seems to be the new official Hillary campaign meme:  "you must be desperate if you discover a reason not to vote for Hillary"


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew said:


> So what! Most 70 year olds do.



Matty, you are seriously eat up with the dumb ass...


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The reality is that you must have a really colorful imagination overriding reality to vote for Hillary.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 21, 2016)

No telling what kind of STD's BJ Bill humped up around the world to share with Hillary...


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 21, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> No telling what kind of STD's BJ Bill humped up around the world to share with Hillary...


I doubt that Bill has shared in that way with Hillary in many many years.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The evidence just keeps piling up.
> 
> Hillary Clinton wears a catheter?
> 
> ...


Or her britches need ironing.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The evidence just keeps piling up.
> 
> Hillary Clinton wears a catheter?
> 
> ...



She's a mental midget which is the reason most worthless liberals can vote for her.. We've all seen the psychological studies that show liberals and liberalism is a mental disorder.. Any whacko ideology that supports murdering your own kids then selling their body parts to the highest bidder , is catastrophically diabolical.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 21, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> Or her britches need ironing.



Ironing and more industrial strength elastic added to the waistband...


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 21, 2016)

OK she has a catheter.

Now the question is: Is this the result of a debilitating illness?

Hey, she may have some incontinence issues requiring it for now.  Nothing too big too worry about in older people.

No, most older people do not have one but having one does not mean you have serious health issues either.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 21, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > No telling what kind of STD's BJ Bill humped up around the world to share with Hillary...
> ...



Many STD's can last a lifetime, hate to tell you the bad news...

.. and why wouldn't they?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> OK she has a catheter.
> 
> Now the question is: Is this the result of a debilitating illness?
> 
> ...


On the other hand, there are a number of serious health issues that require the use of a catheter.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> OK she has a catheter.
> 
> Now the question is: Is this the result of a debilitating illness?
> 
> ...



Yea since we all walk around with a tube hanging from our ureter. ( rollz her eyez )


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

It could be her big honkin strap on?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Helly is taking a rest from campaigning .. she spent two whole days and had to be airlifted to Martha's Vineyard to rest.. This woman is seriously ill.. She can't even go 2 days on the campaign trail without needing a break.


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > OK she has a catheter.
> ...



I think I suggested that most people don't.

But incontinence in the elderly, by itself, is not a debilitating health issue.  Look, she is walking around giving speeches!!

Just don't bump into her.  You don't want that collection bag breaking on you...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



She sits on pillows, is helped up steps..  Can't go more than two days campaigning and then disappears from sight..  You knuckle dragging lefties are so transparent it's ridiculous. That old bat is two feet in to the ground.. but keep supporting a vile , corrupt, lying Crypt Keeper..


----------



## Freewill (Aug 21, 2016)

We can only pray for Hillary to have the strength she will need to overcome the depression of coming so close yet losing to Trump.  It will be devastating.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 21, 2016)

It is really hard to believe she is still in the race.  Especially after admitting to having mental problems.  It is not like the right wing came up with her brain short circuited, she did.  Simply amazing her resolve to fight on with so many health problems.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Freewill said:


> It is really hard to believe she is still in the race.  Especially after admitting to having mental problems.  It is not like the right wing came up with her brain short circuited, she did.  Simply amazing her resolve to fight on with so many health problems.



It's not amazing at all to me. The Clintons would and will do anything for power and money.. They've proven it. They believe they are entitled to it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 21, 2016)

She does seem to need a lot of time off the campaign trail, can't handle the pressure of news conferences or even suckholing interviews with her New's buddy's.

She must spend most of her time sleeping and barking orders to her servants and sycophants.







.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > It is really hard to believe she is still in the race.  Especially after admitting to having mental problems.  It is not like the right wing came up with her brain short circuited, she did.  Simply amazing her resolve to fight on with so many health problems.
> ...



I don't think they need worry about money, they got a pretty sweet deal going with the Clinton Foundation.  As long as the Saudis have money the Clintons will be doing OK.

Watching Hillary is like watching a special Olympian complete in the actual Olympics.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 21, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> She does seem to need a lot of time off the campaign trail, can't handle the pressure of news conferences or even suckholing interviews with her New's buddy's.
> 
> She must spend most of her time sleeping and barking orders to her servants and sycophants.
> 
> ...



Could be she is staying home to make cookies.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The evidence just keeps piling up.
> 
> Hillary Clinton wears a catheter?
> 
> ...


If she can't do the job Tim Kaine will


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The evidence just keeps piling up.
> 
> Hillary Clinton wears a catheter?
> 
> ...


There are also used by people facing prosecution for lying under oath. The stress makes them piss themselves.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence just keeps piling up.
> ...


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence just keeps piling up.
> ...


He's a real ball-o-fire.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence just keeps piling up.
> ...



The Wall Street Leprechaun, you have to be kidding....

.


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew said:


> So what! Most 70 year olds do.



Not the ones wanting to run a global super-power.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 21, 2016)

This lady's ugly personal problems fit her.


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2016)

How many dirt bags can you find in this picture?


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Good thing, then, that Trump was avoiding STDs - or, in his words, his "own personal Vietnam in the 1970s."


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 21, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > So what! Most 70 year olds do.
> ...



Yes. He is. We all know it. 

Now....what kind of credibility do you have? You directed your comment at Matthew.....a retard and rare fiscally liberal, socially conservative racist. But....you said nothing to the OP........a retard and common fiscally and socially conservative racist. 

Do you think this OP is reasonable....or retarded?


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If she can't do the job Tim Kaine will
> ...



Dude, you guys nominated a Trumpster Fire as a candidate.

Awesome general election campaign he's running.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 21, 2016)

Norman said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



You don't believe that the OP is conservative? You might be a retard too. 

The lies? Do you think photo presented is evidence that Clinton is sporting a catheter? Are you that stupid?


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2016)

Norman said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



he has absolutely defined himself as a "conservative" for as long as he's been on this board. he's never taken any position that deviated from the most vile and extreme musings of the radical right.

talking about "lies" isn't the issue the extreme right makes it either.

talking about issues and qualifications and competence and demeanor are what should be discussed.

and there is nothing, no matter how much loons like the o/p make up things out of desperation, no matter how much you try to run down clinton's numbers, which are going to make donald fit to be president.

and that is your problem. had kasich or rubio been your nominee, you probably would be 5 to 7 points ahead right now.....instead of georgia being a swing state.


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2016)

jillian said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Bullshit, he has stated himself that he is an anarchist. As Hillary Clinton supporter you think anyone who doesn't agree with you is an "extremist right winter", so it's not surprising that you lack such nuance.


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2016)

Norman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



okie dokie.... see when i joined the board? he's been pretty consistent since he chose to pollute these waters. 

he's just another one of the loons.

so you can address the point i made in my next post or not. *shrug*


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 21, 2016)

Norman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



He's a standard USMB conservative.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew said:


> So what! Most 70 year olds do.


No they don't.


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



the problem, i think, for someone like norman, is that he wants to believe that his fellow trumpsters aren't insane loons.


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2016)

jillian said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



To you anyone who opposes hard left regressive policies is a loon, that's the problem and the reason why you are blinded.

In reality the most usual attribute the ones opposing the crazy have in common is being sane.


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2016)

Norman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



you might want to try actual discussion. either that or you haven't a clue what "hard left" is.

you should probably check your own political compass.

if you were interested in doing that, you could have responded to my substantive post instead of the observations about the lunatic o/p

but thanks for playing.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 21, 2016)

Toro said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


But he's going to stop being the real Donald Trump until the election is over. Who the real don trump is we're going to have to wait for the finaly. Omg is this a reality show? If it is, the bad guy never wins in the end. Don is the Richard hatch of this reality show or amorossa.

But wait, didn't they win? Lol.

He's hiring a bunch of dark people to tell us how great he is.

I think we've been seeing the real trump. What we see now is a bunch of handlers rebranding a bad product


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 21, 2016)

Norman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


And anyone who disagrees with you is a socialist. Unless of course you are accusing hillary of being in wallstreet pockets. Then she's not a socialist, right?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 21, 2016)

as one who has had a foley cath.....you do not have a tube around your leg...you wear the bag just above your knee ...its strapped on....the tubing simply goes from the cath in front of your twat.....down the side of your leg to the bag...no excess tubing...no tubing in the front of the leg....

its a fucking wrinkle....


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 21, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Open your eyes man!   What remains of their marriage is for political convenience, not sex.  Why would Bill when he has access to women like "The Energizer".


----------



## Grizz (Aug 21, 2016)

jillian said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > So what! Most 70 year olds do.
> ...



Oh look, the Jilldabeast is angry !!!!!!!!


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 21, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Maybe because Bill can't live without Hillary?

Sorry, but Bill is in a position in which he can just up and leave if he could not tolerate his wife.  Except for personal reasons, I don't see why Bill hangs around!!

I can understand your argument from Hillary's point of view because she still have a life in politics, but what is Bills stake in all of this?


----------



## Grizz (Aug 21, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> OK she has a catheter.
> 
> Now the question is: Is this the result of a debilitating illness?
> 
> ...



No, but the seizures do.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 21, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Reason Bill doesn't leave Hillary:
1.  A return to the White House.
2.  Increased $$$ for speeches for access to Hillary.
3.  Increased $$$ donations to the Clinton slush fund (Clinton Foundation, etc.)
4.  So that he doesn't have to loose his ass in a divorce settlement.
5.  Because Hillary looks the other way while Daddy Clinton plays.


----------



## Rozman (Aug 21, 2016)

Grizz said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > OK she has a catheter.
> ...



What seizures....

Like Trumpy?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Aug 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence just keeps piling up.
> ...


Then elect Kaine


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 21, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


We Will


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew said:


> So what! Most 70 year olds do.


Huh? How did you arrive at that?


----------



## FJO (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew said:


> So what! Most 70 year olds do.


I am. I don't.


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 21, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



1.Maybe
2-4. Bill will be financially well off even if he leaves her.  A decent lawyer can get the divorce court to ignore his infidelity due to the fact she knew about them and stayed. Remember, you have to claim the marriage is irreconcilable the moment you find out about them.  That claim is void if you chose to stay years afterwards!!

Hillary, by staying, has consented to an open marriage.  Infidelity is expected in such an arrangement.  

 In fact, A good lawyer can win alimony for Bill due to his poor health!

5. Does that even matter anymore?

Unless Bill wants power for the sake of power, he stays with Hillary for personal reasons.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The evidence just keeps piling up.
> 
> Hillary Clinton wears a catheter?
> 
> ...



Maybe she'll let you use it as a sippy straw.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

It's not a catheter, it's a crease.  In pants.  From ironing.


----------



## FJO (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The evidence just keeps piling up.
> 
> Hillary Clinton wears a catheter?
> 
> ...



That REALLY pisses me off!!


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 21, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Truthful.


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 21, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> It's not a catheter, it's a crease.  In pants.  From ironing.



Hey NYcarb

Give the rw the benefit of the doubt and say it is a catheter.

So?  They haven't established the main point of the thread: Hillary has health issues that should disqualify her from becoming president.

All they did is claim Hillary pees in a bag. Big whoop d doo!!


----------



## Redfish (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew said:


> So what! Most 70 year olds do.




no they don't.   maybe 5% need something like that.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a catheter, it's a crease.  In pants.  From ironing.
> ...



Well, good point.  Let them ridicule and mock a voting bloc that Romney won by 12 points...

...Seniors over 65.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 21, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




a voting block--------------catheter users?   the vast majority of seniors don't use catheters and the ones that do are not offended by pointing out that Hillary may have to use one.

BTW,  why is she taking a few weeks off with no scheduled appearances?   Seems strange at a time when Trump's numbers are rising and hers are falling.   Rehab?


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



That is innuendo, not evidence.  You nor I may not know why but that is not solid evidence she should not run for president due to some serious health issue.

Until someone can post solid evidence like her MRIs or the medicine she takes for a fatal disease, can we declare this thread deficient in proof?

There is no need to argue if the point of the op can't be sufficiently made.


----------



## Rozman (Aug 21, 2016)

I can't stand Hillary....

But the Trump supporters must be feeling pretty bad about their guy
because they are coming up with all sort of medical diagnoses to push
for a reason to disqualify her to run....

I guess they don't feel like they could beat her on the issues.
And she is so beatable..
But the Republicans ended up with a candidate who 80 days out
is still trying to get some footing....

Even with the help they are getting from the hackers....Can anyone say Putin backing Trump???


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 21, 2016)

By the way

I think Hillary could take the rest of the month off and outperform Trump in the polls.

All she has to do is let the press know where she is.  Trump has a lot of catching up to do.

Why doesnt she go golfing with Obama?  She is going to need to learn how.....


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2016)

Can't believe America is considering electing someone who wets her pants...


----------



## G.T. (Aug 21, 2016)

holy fucking desperate thread batman, jesus christ


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



You're blind to how the real world works.  Wake up.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

G.T. said:


> holy fucking desperate thread batman, jesus christ



The insanity of 2012 from these nuts is being topped on a daily basis this time around.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

Her catheters are imported from Kenya.  Did we mention that?


----------



## owebo (Aug 21, 2016)

Do they use it to insert her brains?


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2016)

owebo said:


> Do they use it to insert her brains?



It does seem like the contents of her brain reside in it, doesn't it?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

jillian said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Right, because the Clinton campaign is focusing on "qualifications and competence."  The OP doesn't "make up things."  It examines the evidence.

You're utterly hilarious, dingbat.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Of course it's evidence.  Why do you think it's not, because you refuse to believe what's right before your eyes?


----------



## paulitician (Aug 21, 2016)

There's definitely something wrong. She does have serious health problems. But it's not gonna stop the usual suspects from voting for her. It's pretty much a non-issue.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



We already now what the real Hillary is:  the most corrupt politician ever to run for the office.  She's a pathological liar and a crook.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> as one who has had a foley cath.....you do not have a tube around your leg...you wear the bag just above your knee ...its strapped on....the tubing simply goes from the cath in front of your twat.....down the side of your leg to the bag...no excess tubing...no tubing in the front of the leg....
> 
> its a fucking wrinkle....


Look at the drawing, moron.  I'm sure there are variations in the way it can be worn, and placing it below the knee would do a better job of hiding it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> It's not a catheter, it's a crease.  In pants.  From ironing.


It obviously isn't.  There's obviously something under her pants.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


No one is mocking seniors other than douche bags like you.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 21, 2016)

omg are you really this desperate?  sure there are a lot of ways for a man to wear the bag...not so much for a woman....if you put it below the knee as it fills it will be to slip downward...as you calve is not big enough to hold it.....you are a fucking idiot who would rather grasp to this bullshit than discuss the real issues


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


No we can't.  The photos are evidence.  Perhaps not enough to clinch the deal, they are sufficient to demand that Hillary come clean.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> omg are you really this desperate?  sure there are a lot of ways for a man to wear the bag...not so much for a woman....if you put it below the knee as it fills it will be to slip downward...as you calve is not big enough to hold it.....you are a fucking idiot who would rather grasp to this bullshit than discuss the real issues



The diagram shows it being worn below the knee, moron.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 21, 2016)

*Hillary wears a catheter.*

And the OP wears a butt plug.

To each their own.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Norman said:


> Can't believe America is considering electing someone who wets her pants...


Even if it doesn't indicate a serious health problem, it is a handicap for a president.  What if she's at some international meeting where she can't go to a restroom for hours?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> *Hillary wears a catheter.*
> 
> And the OP wears a butt plug.
> 
> To each their own.


Well that is some reasoned, mature debate.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 21, 2016)

yes it does and its wrong...why in the hell would you wear it below your knee where its gonna show.....you wear the damned thing inside your leg....and you would wear a long dress or jammie pants like i did....you do not wear anything that might 'pull' on it....it wont come out but its uncomfortable at best


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe America is considering electing someone who wets her pants...
> ...



I am having difficulty figuring out how a person wetting her pants can deal with the ilks of ISIS.

Oh wait, her plan was to build a bridge for them to come in...


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> By the way
> 
> I think Hillary could take the rest of the month off and outperform Trump in the polls.
> 
> ...



She always does better if she doesn't show her face to the public.  The more they see of her the less they like her.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> yes it does and its wrong...why in the hell would you wear it below your knee where its gonna show.....you wear the damned thing inside your leg....and you would wear a long dress or jammie pants like i did....you do not wear anything that might 'pull' on it....it wont come out but its uncomfortable at best


Hillary is not going to wear a long dress or Jammie pants.  You're a complete fucking moron.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 21, 2016)

no you are ....believing any woman would wear a pantsuit while wearing a cath......you make this shit up and then convince yourself its true....how sad and they say ignorant people are happy....smh


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



Brilliant retort, retart.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > yes it does and its wrong...why in the hell would you wear it below your knee where its gonna show.....you wear the damned thing inside your leg....and you would wear a long dress or jammie pants like i did....you do not wear anything that might 'pull' on it....it wont come out but its uncomfortable at best
> ...



The evidence of your misery is a delight to the eye.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Another great irony is that the RW'ers believe to this day that Bush beating Kerry was in large part because of the portrayal of Kerry as a flip flopper.

Now they are madly in love with flip flopping.


----------



## Grizz (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > yes it does and its wrong...why in the hell would you wear it below your knee where its gonna show.....you wear the damned thing inside your leg....and you would wear a long dress or jammie pants like i did....you do not wear anything that might 'pull' on it....it wont come out but its uncomfortable at best
> ...



She prefers her Mao Jackets and Burlap Sacks.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> no you are ....believing any woman would wear a pantsuit while wearing a cath......you make this shit up and then convince yourself its true....how sad and they say ignorant people are happy....smh



It's hard to believe that a corrupt crook like Hillary could become the Democrat nominee.   . . . .  er, wait, I take that back.


----------



## my2¢ (Aug 21, 2016)

Might be a good thing if it is what keeps her off the golf course.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe America is considering electing someone who wets her pants...
> ...



She'll just stink up her diaper.. No harm no foul, as in odor..


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Kerry didn't just flip-flop, he contradicted himself in a single sentence.  When he said "I was for it before I was against it,"  that made him a laughingstock.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 21, 2016)

Is she wearing diapers? That would explain the caboose.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Aug 21, 2016)

Grizz said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Trump likes his suits off the rack from Moscow, all he needs is a plastic red nose and size 35 bowling shoes to complement the picture..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> Grizz said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Ouch
*WaPo: Over Half of Clinton Foundation Donors ‘Ineligible’ to Donate Under Foreign Cash Ban*
*Clinton Foundation Donors 'Ineligible' Under Foreign Cash Ban*

*Ouch ouch*
*foreign donor and former head of Russia’s Uranium One Ian Telfer gave a total of $2.35 million to the foundation while Hillary Clinton was at the State Department.*


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


>



See?  That's what wins you the senior vote.  Making fun of them.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 21, 2016)

how much did manafort get....12.7 million?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 21, 2016)

It amuses me what passes as political gamesmanship among conservatives

Downright second grade......Hillary pees her pants


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> It amuses me what passes as political gamesmanship among conservatives
> 
> Downright second grade......Hillary pees her pants




Says the dopers of Bush is a monkey, Donald Trumps hair.. Blow it out your ass HYPOCRITE


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > Grizz said:
> ...







"We wanted to vet this charge of Clinton engaging in pay-to-play politics.

Trump’s claim is a reductive version of his source material’s findings and runs into several problems.

First, the State Department did approve of Russia’s gradual takeover of a company with significant U.S. uranium assets, but it didn’t act unilaterally. State was one of nine government agencies, not to mention independent federal and state nuclear regulators, that had to sign off on the deal.

Second, while nine people related to the company did donate to the Clinton Foundation, it’s unclear whether they were still involved in the company by the time of the Russian deal and stood to benefit from it.

Third, most of their Clinton Foundation donations occurred before and during Hillary Clinton’s 2008 presidential bid, before she could have known she would become secretary of state.

The bottom line: While the connections between the Clinton Foundation and the Russian deal may appear fishy, there’s simply no proof of any quid pro quo." Did Clinton help Russia obtain uranium for donations? Nope


----------



## Silhouette (Aug 21, 2016)

Norman said:


> She might have a stroke and wet herself. Certain precautions have to be taken.


Actually, women that age commonly have incontinence from childbirth and aging/menopause.  Also, being on stage for hours at a time does not afford these older politicians much time to use the restroom.  Imagine Trump with a swelling prostate or Hillary saying "excuse me, I have to go pee, be right back". 

In fact I've often wondered how many politicians use depends or catheters while they spend long hours debating bills or filibustering etc.?  For that matter, we should ask Trump to drop his pants and see what's going on under there?  For purely political reasons.  And, you'd have to have a strong stomach.  My hat's off to Melania.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > She might have a stroke and wet herself. Certain precautions have to be taken.
> ...



So what you're saying is that Helly Rotten is an old fruitbat with a fucked up bladder who leaks urine.. Got it.. that makes it much better..


----------



## Silhouette (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> So what you're saying is that Helly Rotten is an old fruitbat with a fucked up bladder who leaks urine.. Got it.. that makes it much better..


No, what I'm saying is that 70 year old women often have bladder issues and still are perfectly fine.  But lovely sentiments anyway dear.  I'm also saying Trump is an old man who may have a typically swollen prostate and needing to "go" frequently...so frequently that he too may wear Depends or a catheter as much time as he spends blathering on stage.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > So what you're saying is that Helly Rotten is an old fruitbat with a fucked up bladder who leaks urine.. Got it.. that makes it much better..
> ...



Here's the difference, "Dear." We don't elect old fucking leaky BAGLADIES to the most powerful office in the world.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Juan de Fuca said:
> ...



Politifact is a Soros funded propaganda mill.  No one but leftwing douche bags take it seriously.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Where's "RC Penelope?" Helly left a carbon footprint over your fatazz for 20 miles!? Let's hear your outrage?!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> It amuses me what passes as political gamesmanship among conservatives
> 
> Downright second grade......Hillary pees her pants



And Trump lifted a cardboard box!


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 21, 2016)

I really don't think that Pantsuit is wearing a catheter. I think that is Pantsuits pantsuit wrinkling as she is walking.
I do, however, think that the bus stop rat bag old hag lying incompetent power-hungry socialist piece of shit is having seizures and should be in a nursing home.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



No. Anyone with common sense takes knows that Soros has nothing to do with Politifact but keep on churning your spin.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Helly is whacked out.. Can you imagine her holding the Nuke codes?????!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 21, 2016)

Is Hillary Clinton also wearing a defibrillator?


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Helly is whacked out.. Can you imagine her holding the Nuke codes?????!



Global warming will be stopped for good. The planet will be saved!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

More on the old Bats health


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Even Dr. Drew chimed in


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Helly Rotten left the campaign trail on WEDNESDAY to "rest" and won't be back until tomorrow..  This fruitbat can't even go an entire day working.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

So now Trump is losing to a woman with Parkinson's disease, who can't climb stairs, and now wears a catheter.  Trump must REALLY suck since he's losing to this woman: and it's not even as close as you losers hope


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Even Dr. Drew chimed in



And made a fool of himself:

*"During a radio interview yesterday, Dr. Drew Pinsky made some strong accusations about Hillary Clinton’s health care, referring to her medical treatment as “bizarre,” “very unconventional,” and “old-fashioned.” Astonishingly, the “records” Dr. Pinsky chose to comment on have been making the rounds for months and have been proved to be fake."

Fact Checking Dr. Drew on Hillary Clinton’s ‘Medical Records’*


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Helly Rotten left the campaign trail on WEDNESDAY to "rest" and won't be back until tomorrow..  This fruitbat can't even go an entire day working.



But put her in front of a Senate investigative committee and she can go for 11 hours.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

Ask Trey Gowdy about his meetings with her.  She wiped the floor with him


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn

Give a right winger an inch.....  This thread just turned into a Hillary pees herself thread.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 21, 2016)

candycorn said:


> So now Trump is losing to a woman with Parkinson's disease, who can't climb stairs, and now wears a catheter.  Trump must REALLY suck since he's losing to this woman: and it's not even as close as you losers hope


People don't know yet, that's why we are getting the word out.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

candycorn said:


> So now Trump is losing to a woman with Parkinson's disease, who can't climb stairs, and now wears a catheter.  Trump must REALLY suck since he's losing to this woman: and it's not even as close as you losers hope


No, that's just the result of $5 billion in free media Hillary has received.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 21, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Ask Trey Gowdy about his meetings with her.  She wiped the floor with him


Really?

The Benghazi committee is how we found out about her incompetent handling of classified intelligence. And her lies and coverup. It might not matter to you but you are not everybody.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Ask Trey Gowdy about his meetings with her.  She wiped the floor with him



Wrong, douche bag.  She was caught lying multiple times.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ask Trey Gowdy about his meetings with her.  She wiped the floor with him
> ...


Hillary could piss in his/her face, and he/she would still worship her.


----------



## paperview (Aug 21, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Even Dr. Drew chimed in
> ...


Beat me to it.

Cons are such gullible idiots.

LGS tops the list along with her fellow dolt, britard.


----------



## Silhouette (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> She was caught lying multiple times.


So was Trump.  All things equal, how do middle voters decide who to vote for?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

paperview said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...




LOL Too bad there's video proof  Keep reaching dummy.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



That's not proof, moron.  That's called propaganda.


----------



## Arianrhod (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew said:


> So what! Most 70 year olds do.



No, they really don't, but many public figures do so on the campaign trail, during parades, etc. when it's not always possible to know when or where the next pit stop will be (especially when it involves Secret Service protection).

Even astronauts do during takeoffs and splashdowns, after Alan Shepard ruined an expensive spacesuit during an unexpected delay: Why Alan Shepard Had to Pee In His Space Suit


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Oh so Hillary seizes all the time and that's just normal??? She needs help up stairs and thats just normal?? She needs 8 days off after one day campaigning and thats just normal?? Get lost you fucking sheeple.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 21, 2016)

jillian said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence just keeps piling up.
> ...


You know it's all their hinting that a woman is too "frail" for the job of President.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Sheeple?  Your own source is nothing but propaganda, there is no one with any authority on the subject in your video and they are just telling you what you want to hear and you are calling anyone who questions this video as sheeple?

You have slowed down video, video taken out of context and all of it cherry picked. She is perfect fine to walk up stairs, there are quite a few pictures out there of her doing just that.  You're a moron, who is letting her own bias get the best of her and is a clear sign that you are mentally feeble and weak minded.  A perfect Trump supporter.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 21, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > She was caught lying multiple times.
> ...


Hillay Clinton and Obama both have made serious lies regarding public policy decisions and as well as Hillary likely lying about her taking contributions during her term as secretary of State no affecting her decisions, despite the evidence.

IF Trumps rudeness, for which he has apologized, far outweighs in your  mind the harm caused by Clinton appointing at least 3 SCOTUS judges, selling influence as POTUS and promoting abortion, gun restriction and Marxism across this nation, the you are either 1) a Marxist, 2) a Democrat Party hack, 3) a liar or 4) a complete moron.

Nobody needs your vote if so, as no one is competing for the Big Foot Lives vote, dear.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ask Trey Gowdy about his meetings with her.  She wiped the floor with him
> ...



Not true but nothing you say ever is.  Hillary is cruising


----------



## David_42 (Aug 21, 2016)

Holy shit, the right wing nut jobs can't control themselves.


----------



## paperview (Aug 21, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Ask Trey Gowdy about his meetings with her.  She wiped the floor with him


After the eleventy-hour get-hillary-a-thon,

an image never to be forgotten:


----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> That seems to be the new official Hillary campaign meme:  "you must be desperate if you discover a reason not to vote for Hillary"


You have to discover a real reason, not just make one up or spread the latest "theory".


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > She was caught lying multiple times.
> ...



Hillary's lies were about her illegal activities.  Trump made some minor fibs that no one gives a damn about other than douche bag left wingers.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

konradv said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > That seems to be the new official Hillary campaign meme:  "you must be desperate if you discover a reason not to vote for Hillary"
> ...



Serious health problems are a reason.  Walking around with a bag of piss strapped to your leg would be sufficient cause to nix any Republican nominee.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

https://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2016/08/hillary-wool-coat-in-august.jpg

Who the fuck wears a WOOL COAT in 90 degree heat???





https://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2016/08/hillary-wool-coat-in-august.jpg


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



 They never can't tell the difference. Ergo Mr. Trump


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Says a fucking moron who sports a LIAR as her avie.. Fauxahauntus, aka CrazyHorse.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> https://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2016/08/hillary-wool-coat-in-august.jpg
> 
> Who the fuck wears a WOOL COAT in 90 degree heat???
> 
> ...



Who wears a dark jacket everywhere?  Even in 90 degree heat in Louisiana?


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Oh, so you're a bigot on top of everything else. Interesting


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



At least buy an egg timer, something to help you regulate your medication.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > https://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2016/08/hillary-wool-coat-in-august.jpg
> ...


Are you drunk? Daft? Answer the question.. Why is your old fruitbat wearing a wool coat in 90 degree temps?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Not exactly shocking news.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


What's wrong Goofy? Can't answer why anyone would wear a wool coat in the summer with 90 degree temps? LOL


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

paperview said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ask Trey Gowdy about his meetings with her.  She wiped the floor with him
> ...



Apparently Mr. Gowdy never heard the term "never let them see you sweat"


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



A far right wing blog says it's wool and that makes it true.   So where was that line about propaganda and proof again?


----------



## Zander (Aug 21, 2016)

She's perfectly healthy!! Need proof? Just take a look at this letter from her doctor

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Zander (Aug 21, 2016)

SHE"S PERFECTLY HEALTHY!!!!!!


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



You don't even have to leave the house, halfway or otherwise.

Amazon.fr : egg timer


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



She bends over....forward....for Mr. Trump.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Doesn't matter, Trump is unable to bend at all.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Again prove it's wool.
   I feel like Mrs. Clinton knows how to get ready for the campaign trail and make it work for her by now.  Despite your foamy-mouthed ranting she looks comfortable.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


It's a fucking coat with long sleeves.. "WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE AT THIS POINT?" It's a coat in 90 degree temps with long sleeves..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


ROFLMAO Comfortable with 100 degree heat indices in a long sleeved coat.. Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahaha Let me guess?? She's part HUMP BACK CAMEL???


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Isn't that what Mr. Trump wears too?  Idiot.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


Hey , speak english you dumbazz...This dimfuckingbulb calls me an idiot and can't even form a coherent sentence. LMAO


----------



## Arianrhod (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



It's  called "business attire"...as is worn by every male in the room.

Don't they have air-conditioning on your planet?


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

Time to hang up your little plastic spurs, BullSlinger.


----------



## Arianrhod (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



It's  called "business attire"...as is worn by every male in the room.

Don't they have air-conditioning on your planet?


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



You mean "holler"?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



We should start a countdown.  When does that vein in your forehead pop?  Not that we'll know, the only sign we'll have is a little less noise, a little more peace.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


I love how far liberals will stoop to make excuses for that OLD CROOKED FRUITBAT


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



"Holler?"  OMG.. A deliverance lib


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Another bigoted reference...over a typo.   

The right is getting very nervous and they're getting very desperate.   And now resorting to Mrs. Clinton's attire as a substantive argument.  Anything to distract from Mr. Trump's failure as a candidate


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


Hillarys business attire:

*Hillary Clinton Under Fire For Wearing $12,000 Armani Jacket While Giving Speech About Inequality*
The Huffington Post Canada  |  By Madelyn Chung
Posted: 06/07/2016 2:09 pm EDT Updated: 06/08/2016 11:59 am EDT
Hillary Clinton's $12,000 Armani Jacket Is Pissing People Off


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2016)

G.T. said:


> holy fucking desperate thread batman, jesus christ



G.T.

This is what passes for serious debate up here. 

And people say bad things about the FZ.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


LOL Making fun of you being a backwoods yokel is bigoted?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Toro said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > holy fucking desperate thread batman, jesus christ
> ...


Awwww and I'm sure you cried and made certain to meltdown in all of the threads making fun of the Donalds hair, right?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



And?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Nobody claimed he had 'brain disease' because he couldn't figure out how to comb his hair.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...


LMFAO You're a joke... and have made yourself look like the big fat hypocrite that all you liberoidals all.. from the global warming scam and ALGORES electric bill hypocrisy, to Helly Rottens 12,000.00 jackets..


----------



## hjmick (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The evidence just keeps piling up.
> 
> Hillary Clinton wears a catheter?
> 
> ...




It'll take more than that to convince me and I'm not voting for her!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Oh so you liberals set the tone and decide what goes for mocking someone?? Blow it out your arse you dumb fucking hypocrite.. You coward weasels can't even own up to your own threads LOL


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



What does the price of the jacket have to do with your conspiracy theory?  That was my question.  However what I really want to ask is how many sinks does Alex Jones have, because you're going to tire yourself out throwing them all into this thread.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



So says the douche bag who defends a the most corrupt politician ever to be nominated for President.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Trust me, you've set the tone in this thread and you get to own that. I would say making fun of someone's ridiculous hair cut is nowhere near arguing ridiculous conspiracy theories.  Don't worry, I don't expect you to meet the challenge of knowing the difference.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...


Sorry, didn't see that one.   I was only about three when it came out.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



No, your messiah's policies are dumber than a bag of piss and compared to you, he sounds like a Rhodes Scholar


----------



## Arianrhod (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



No doubt you can show us photos of other professional women in D.C. wearing sleeveless denim on that day.  Please do.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




I wouldn't disagree with you about her level of corruption.  But the Republicans are supposed to be so much smarter than liberals. And what have you got to bring to the table? Someone on the same level or worse than the Clintons.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



Of course she can.  Here is Sarah Palin right before she threw up on the Prime Minister of Japan:






I may be a little off on the facts, but according to ladygunslinger facts don't matter.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Mr. Trump OWES the Bank of China whereas the Clintons probably GET money from them. So who is the smarter one?


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Aug 21, 2016)

Freewill said:


> We can only pray for Hillary to have the strength she will need to overcome the depression of coming so close yet losing to Trump.  It will be devastating.


If that does happen, first I will be totally shocked. But if it does, Considering her lack of concern over what she would have/will do to the majority of the people in this country, I doubt I will give a crap about how she feels and if she can overcome it. I actually hope it drives her even farther insane. (if possible)


----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > You have to discover a real reason, not just make one up or spread the latest "theory".
> ...


Repeating your "theory" isn't proof, shortbus.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


^^ Liberal who is proud that the Clinton's take bribes from foreign banks, countries. Good to know.


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



No


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Toro said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Exactly.. Hypocrites.. all of you..


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



You support the rapist Trump.  What's worse?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

Anyone else wondering why this thread is still in 'politics'?


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



I don't care.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

candycorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


So hillary's policies are smart?  Which one, opening the floodgates for immigration?  Spending us into oblivion?  Raising taxes?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Toro said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Good which makes your posts just what they are.. Worthless propaganda.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Anyone else wondering why this thread is still in 'politics'?



Whoa!  Magic!


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



If you say so, catheter-lady.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Toro said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Lame.. not even worthy of typing it dickless.. I'm glad it bothers you though.. Now fuck off


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



How much money have the Clintons earned from the Clinton Foundation?


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



No.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Anyone else wondering why this thread is still in 'politics'?



Yes come to think of it.

Soon they will be accusing the Clintons of incest.  It's the next milestone in shame from the GOP.  The party of Lincoln reduced to being inhabited by people you wouldn't trust with
Lincoln logs


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 21, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...


Of course Bill wants power for the sake of power, he is a former president.

Also "stays with" does not necessary = "have sex with".  Of course he stays with Hillary for personal reasons.

Hey, maybe they do make whoppie on a regular basis.  I could have no way of knowing. I simply have a hunch that they don't, considering Bills infidelity and that they both have busy schedules that can keep them apart most of the time and that they own "houses".


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 21, 2016)

Toro said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



They don't make a catheter big enough for that freeway.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



College for more Americans, no (large numbers) boots on the ground in the ME, justices that will ensure privacy, campaign finance reform, strengthening/modifying Obamacare, smart grids for energy savings, more renewable energy, punishing businesses that move overseas, continuing Obama's sterling record on deportations of violent criminals, more assistance for single parent families, making sure the uber wealthy pay the fair share of taxes....

Balanced, pragmatic, and intelligent solutions.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Hardly.  What has Trump done that's blatantly illegal?


----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> What has Trump done that's blatantly illegal?


 Don't worry, come 11/9 the charges will follow.  You don't think those FEMA camps were built for nothing, do you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

konradv said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > That seems to be the new official Hillary campaign meme:  "you must be desperate if you discover a reason not to vote for Hillary"
> ...



There are dozens of real reasons.


----------



## Grizz (Aug 21, 2016)

bodecea said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Nope, but this one is.


----------



## Grizz (Aug 21, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Breath taking hypocrisy from one who supports the enabler of a serial sexual predator.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Trump university, Paying off the Florida AG to withdraw from law suit.  It appears the same was done in NJ.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

candycorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Where's the evidence for that?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew said:


> So what! Most 70 year olds do.




--LOL

no they dont ya dope


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Still to come.  Obviously the kingdom is starting to crumble as the NYT uncovered that his companies are $650,000,000 in debt (he says they had much less debt).  A New York Times investigation found that Donald Trump's US business empire holds at least $650 million in debt
The deception dovetails perfectly with what we’ve learned about Drumpf…the obvious lies, deception, and baseless allegations….  

Glad to see you’re going down with your messiah’s ship though.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 21, 2016)

This just isn't normal human behavior given the circumstances...


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2016)

moved to the nut job area I see.  Good.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 22, 2016)

candycorn said:


> moved to the nut job area I see.  Good.



Eh, some pc wimp probably whined..

So this is where you usually hang out......


----------



## Clementine (Aug 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The evidence just keeps piling up.
> 
> Hillary Clinton wears a catheter?
> 
> ...




Perhaps this explains some of the bizarre outfits.   She's dressing to cover everything up.   Either that or she has the worst taste in clothes.    As expensive as her outfits are, they should look nice.   But they don't.    She looks really dumpy lately and this latest is pretty sad.    The frumpy housedress doesn't even match the pants.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 25, 2016)

candycorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Every real estate developer borrows money to pay for his projects.  Using debt is a basic part of his business.

As always, leftwing douche bags are trying to take something perfectly innocuous and make sound sinister.  Meanwhile they defend a criminal and pathological liar.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



650 Million?
And as we’ve seen, your messiah rather file bankruptcy than pay back the money he owes…

Hillary is cruising.


----------

